# TODAY on RO



## Becca

[align=center] [/align][align=center]*




*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]









*By yours truly â Beccccaaaaa!*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnydance:*[/align] [align=center]*Elf Mommy has got a virus on her computer and the clean up programs are probably going to take a while! So you have me again!!*[/align] [align=center]*:banghead*[/align] [align=center]*Saturday, 21 March 2009*[/align] [align=center]*:brownbunny*[/align] [align=center]*Hope you like my new banners and hope you enjoy todayâs news * [/align] [align=center]*:wave2*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have you noticed the new banner? Well of course you have. Talk about ithere!*[/align] [align=center]*:woohoo*[/align] [align=center]*Do you have any information about advertising for Pipp? Please PM her.*[/align] [align=center]*:mail2:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:group:*[/align] [align=center]*Today is JimD & MrsDâs 27[sup]TH[/sup] WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!*[/align] [align=center]*Congratulations guys â have a really nice day*[/align] [align=center]*:heartbeat:*[/align] [align=center]*Its PepnFluffâs Fluffys 6th Birthday today!!*[/align] [align=center]*arty0002:*[/align] [align=center]*We are celebrating 3 birthdays today:*[/align] [align=center]*Lyngdorf*[/align] [align=center]*MrsPita*[/align] [align=center]*&*[/align] [align=center]*tiabia0 *[/align] [align=center]*:birthday*[/align] [align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*[/align] [align=center]*arty:*[/align] [align=center]*If you are celebrating a birthday, gotcha day, wedding anniversary or anything else be sure to post it on the Calendar!*[/align] [align=center]*:happybunny:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnybutt:*[/align] [align=center]*Go Welcome our newest members:*[/align] [align=center]*Ines*[/align] [align=center]*GingerKid*[/align] [align=center]*lauren*[/align] [align=center]*nattyw*[/align] [align=center]*apis96*[/align] [align=center]*and Platypusstar* [/align] [align=center]*in their Introduction Threads*[/align] [align=center]*:welcome1*[/align] [align=center]*Its nice to have lots of new bunny mad people!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:cry4:*[/align] [align=center]*New member Sweetie has posted about losing her lop Casper*[/align] [align=center]*ray:*[/align] [align=center]*Ebonys dad Bubbles had to be PTS, such a shame He really was gorgeous!*[/align] [align=center]*ink iris:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*inkelepht:*[/align] [align=center]*swanlake says Its the simple things, Sheâs right!view_topic.php?id=45020&forum_id=1*view_topic.php?id=45020&forum_id=1[/align] [align=center]*:inlove:*[/align] [align=center]*Have you seen these beautiful pictures?*[/align] [align=center]*:camera :camera*[/align] [align=center]*Check out Summer's new cage!*[/align] [align=center]*:brown-bunny*[/align] [align=center]*2old4rabbits wants to know if anyone has any experience with a Lionhead, Nethie cross?*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny16*[/align] [align=center]*mouse_chalk posted some AMAZING pictures of her bunnies Springing into Spring! If you havenât seen them yet its about time you did!*[/align] [align=center]*:anotherbun*[/align] [align=center]*BlueSkyAcresRabbitry has posted a really adorable video! Check it out!!*[/align] [align=center]*et:*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:nurse:*[/align] [align=center]*cutie_rabbit has some concern for her female's scent glands Can you help?*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny5*[/align] [align=center]*bunnytamer has found an abscess on her bunny what can she do?*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnynurse:*[/align] [align=center]*Sabineâs new bunnyâs fur doesnât look to good, can you help?*[/align] [align=center]*:construction*[/align] [align=center]*Remember to read this before posting in the Infirmary!*[/align] [align=center]*eace*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:dutch*[/align] [align=center]*nattyw wants to know her bunnies colours!!*[/align] [align=center]*:rabbithop*[/align] [align=center]*minirexmama has a question for Mini Rex or other dwarf breedeers..*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny18*[/align] [align=center]*Sabine thinks Magic is possibly pregnant..*[/align] [align=center]*:bunny19*[/align] [align=center]*Erins Rabbits has more babies on the way YAY!*[/align] [align=center]*:rabbithop:rabbithop*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*opcorn2*[/align] [align=center]*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears needs to fatten up her bunnies, Please help hereâ¦.*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnybutt:*[/align] [align=center]*nattyw wants to know if you have had any successful male + male bondings?*[/align] [align=center]*:hug2:*[/align] [align=center]*Are YOU struggling during the recession? Here is a draft article on supporting your rabbit during these times..*[/align] [align=center]*:twocents:twocents*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*massie777 has posted about a rescue bunny looking for a home. Can you help?*[/align] [align=center]*:goodluck*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center]*:adorable:*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs have been posted in recently:*[/align] [align=center]*The Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters*[/align] [align=center]*Sweetie and Prince NEW BLOG*[/align] [align=center]*Peg's Place -2009*[/align] [align=center]*The Welsh Bunnies and family .x NEW BLOG*[/align] [align=center]*:big kiss:*[/align] [align=center]*These blogs need to be updated pretty soon!!!*[/align] [align=center]*Flame's Blog!*[/align] [align=center]*Morgan, Marlin & Brody*[/align] [align=center]*The Roommates*[/align] [align=center]*:time:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Poor Prisca is having a bad day Go give her some kind words hereâ¦.*[/align] [align=center]*:in tears:*[/align] [align=center]*Have you seen this beautiful photography?? Check it out!*[/align] [align=center]*:camera*[/align] [align=center]*What do you think about the Twilight movie?*[/align] [align=center]*:nicethread*[/align] [align=center]*



*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Who designed the banner at the top of RO currently?*[/align] [align=center]:dancingorig:
*
Hope You Enjoyed Todays News

HAVE A GREAT DAY EVERYONE*
:jumpforjoy:
[/align]


----------



## JimD

*Becca wrote: *


> [align=center]*Today is JimD & MrsDâs 27[suP]TH[/suP] WEDDING ANNIVERSARY!*[/align]
> [align=center]*Congratulations guys â have a really nice day*[/align]
> [align=center]*:heartbeat:*[/align]




Thank You!!

*You did a fantastic job Today!!! :clapping:*


----------



## Elf Mommy

Absolutely fantastic job, Becca! Thank you for covering for me!


----------



## Becca

Thanks guys 

Have a super day JimD + MrsD


----------



## Numbat

Awesome job today Becca!!  

The new RO banner was designed by pherber12, she did a great job!


----------



## Sweetie

EXCELLENT!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

Thanks for metioning me!

great job today i throughly enjoyed it!

Can't wait till your next RO! news!


----------



## Becca

*Numbat wrote: *


> Awesome job today Becca!!
> 
> The new RO banner was designed by pherber12, she did a great job!


Thanks and CORRECT


----------



## Becca

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> Thanks for metioning me!
> 
> great job today i throughly enjoyed it!
> 
> Can't wait till your next RO! news!


Thanks Prisca  - Hope you're feeling a little better today.... My next news is Wednesday which is my proper day now


----------



## Becca

*Sweetie wrote: *


> EXCELLENT!


Tehe Thanks Sweetie


----------



## paul2641

Very good job becca!


----------

